

My checklist to becoming a programmer. - karlcoelho1
https://trello.com/b/VtdXlUlh/programming

======
valokafor
I noticed you are missing two languages you will end up working with the most
C# and PHP. And why is Ruby on the Tutorials you will read and not on the
languages you plan to learn. Anyway good luck and I hope you stay at it.

~~~
nostrademons
It is entirely possible to be an excellent programmer and never work with
either C# or PHP. If you work at Google or Apple, for example, you will never
touch either.

